# Emma, Charm and Gidget having fun in Orlando!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This was a fun time for Carina and me, having our puppies get to meet and hang out! Nida brought the adorable Emma, Carina brought Charm and I threw Gidget into the bag at the last minute and brought her to Florida. (Gidget is the girl puppy from my last litter out of Emma)










Marina with a fun handful. Emma, Gidget and Charm










Cuddly Charm and Gidget



















Gidget frog feeting on Marina's panty house (which she stole)










A very scruff-tastic Gidget eating her half sister's first place ribbon.



















And a pic of Manny and Gidget playing together (and they are too quick to get decent cell phone shots of!)

I didn't take many pics but the ones I did I will post on the album! had a great time and trying to get packed up to leave. Marina did a great job and won 1st place in her class both days with Cookie (Richelieu's Bellarata Sugar Cookie)

Here is Cookie during puppy sweepstakes


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I sure enjoyed watching Marina in the ring and seeing y'all again. It's been a delight to watch her grow and mature and to become such a confident handler.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Stacey, these are terrific shots---so happy, as always, for dear Marina. I know she will continue to excel in so many areas---she is vastly over-qualified for a teen-ager! :HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

The first picture makes me think of how fluffy my bed would be with 3 fluffs great pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

The puppies were adorable. Kelsey tried really hard to get to them, too!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Stacey-Great pictures!! Gidget says "I want a ribbon"...Just love ALL your puppies.:wub: What fun watching Marina win with you. We were all so proud of her. :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

So many gorgeous puppies :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the great pics, Stacey!:chili: Love them all, but have to say the first one of Marina with Emma, Charm, and Gidget is my fave..:wub: A big congrats to Marina on her win!!:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations on the win! :aktion033: Those photos of the pups with Marina are so adorable. I want to squeeze each one of them!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!! I am soooo hoping to finally get to meet you all next year!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Gorgeous.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I see some great champions in the future. Those are three glorious pups. Andrew, you "the man".


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Love x 3!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart: I miss Gidget and her fluffy frog-feet/maltese rug positions  :wub: Charm and Emma are certainly as cute in person as they are in the pics!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Awww, they are all so adorable. I am missing the fluff. Gidget travelled so well. Ear balls!!

Marina and Cookie were great. You must be so proud of them. 

Can't wait to see you guys again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Awwww how sweet :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Great pictures, Stacy. I LOVE the one of Marina with all three pups. It was a joy watching Marina in the ring. It is so hard to think of her being the same age as the "crazy" middle schoolers I am around every day. I admire her poise and confidence. You have so much to be proud of.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Fluff heaven indeed. I've been lucky enough to see Marina compete at Westminster twice and every time I see her over the years I'm prouder of her. Not just as a handler but as a wonderful young woman who is a joy to be around. Congrats on your wins, Marina. We'll try not to scream so loud next time. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What fun, awesome pics of all the puppies and the soon to famous "Marina"!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Marina looks like a pro in the ring.:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Soooo cute all those little ones in Marina's arms :wub::wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I love your pictures Stacy. I was in heaven being with those beautiful puppies. Congratulations to Marina. Cookie is gorgeous and you handled her so well. You really are a remarkable young lady. I always enjoy being with you. I loved seeing Lucy again too. I just love her.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Stacy great pictures and look at Marina she is growing up fast she looks great!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I had to LOL @ threw Gidget in the bag last minute! LOL...the advantages of having small dogs! 

Great pics Stacy. You know how much I love your and Carina's beautiful dogs! Marina...bravo as always! She's such a star!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these adorable pictures! Love the ones where Marina is holding all three - looks like a hugs full of Maltese:wub:

Got to go call the doctor now b/c I feel like I am coming down with a bad case of puppy fever :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------

